# Sex after D&C?



## Amos2009

This has been on my mind a few days so I figured I might as well ask the people that will know! My doctor told me no sex, tampons, douching, anything for 2 weeks after my D&C just to keep out infections. Well, I have heard they say that because most people will still be bleeding for that length of time. I only bled for a day or so after my D&C, so with it being a week out now and no bleeding, do you think it's safe to have sex? My husband will be leaving again tomorrow to work out of town for a while and I would like to try one time before he leaves to get pregnant since they say you are more fertile after M/C...any idea?


----------



## Truman

Hi I wouldn't know sorry but didn't want to just read and leave (I had ERPC on Tuesday) no bleeding now but still got a "tummy ache". If I felt upto it I would love to :sex: with my OH. Even if it was just so we could feel the intimacy again (it seems like an eternity ago since.... sorry tmi) anyway, if you feel upto it then why not. Doctor didn't tell me not to just said to be careful and take precautions. 

You will have read everything/all the posts I have on B&B they say we should wait after a mc, but at the end of the day, it's their advice and the doctors have to cover themselves professionally. It is human nature to do what we want when we want so in the end I guess it's your choice. 

Take care. Good luck, love and happiness, whatever you decide.

XxXx


----------



## j.ann

I can only tell you what my Dr/Nurses told me as I am going thru the same situation myself. My D&C was only a few days ago, but the nurses and doctors were VERY atimit (sp? :) ) when they said that I should not have sex for at LEAST two weeks so the uterus can heal. She also said that we should wait AT LEAST three months before we have any unprotected sex. My OB/GYN told me to wait at least 2 months before trying again. She did say that I will be very fertile, but she also said there is a chance that the egg could implant in the "wounded" are and it is more likely we would end up right back where we were... We are very anxious to start trying again, but I think I am going to wait AT LEAST one cycle before we do... Just what I've been told. Sorry if it didn't help! :)


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks...guess I should have talked to my hubby about it first! He just told me he doesn't want to mess anything up and that we are going to listen to the doctor!! So, guess I am out of luck :(


----------



## j.ann

Don't worry, I feel your pain! Because I was spotting during my pregnancy my doctor told us no sex, so it was two weeks from the time I started spotting to the time that we found out we lost our munchkin. So now we have two more weeks to wait...one month, no sex, TOO LONG!!! :( Good luck to you!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks J. Ann....good luck to you too-- Maybe we won't explode by then :)


----------



## Sparklestar

Amos, the reason they say no sex for 2 weeks is becuase your cervix may be open slightly still and any sperm that gets in there is classed as a foreign body and can cause infection- which trust me u dont want, we had sex about 9 days after my last d and c but used a condom, purely for that reason. about 2 weeks and 4 days after we had proper sex hehe xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

P.s you can do other stuff lol xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yea- I am thinking LOTS of the other stuff is about to be done tonight before he leaves :) Sorry....TMI I know!


----------



## Sparklestar

Amos2009 said:


> Yea- I am thinking LOTS of the other stuff is about to be done tonight before he leaves :) Sorry....TMI I know!

LOL :happydance: I quite liked it actually it was all about me for at least a little while :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Amos2009

That's my girl....always thinking positive!!!


----------



## XxXBubsXxX

I had a d and c o n the 13th June 2005. I was 13 weeks but baby died at 8 weeks. I still didnt get my period by 1st Aug and was paranoid the nhs had left some random tool inside me!! Went to the doc to rant and he suggested doing a preg test.... well i was 5 weeks preg so that means i concieved on 16th july (hadnt even had a period after d and c) i now have a healthy 3 year old. Alot of docs say wait till after 1st period so you know dates but well i obviously didnt!!! Whoooops!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Bubs! I love hearing those happy ending stories!!


----------



## eprncess

Amos2009 - I have been wondering the same thing so I have been very intersted in everyones answers.
I also have another question -- for the people who did conceive right away was your doctor upset with you after he/she had told you to wait?
I'mafraid if I end up pregnant again and have another mc i'll get the "I told you so" lecture and attitude, and maybe less of quality care since I didn't follow directions:shrug:


----------



## tudorgeek

My husband I just suffered our second unfortunate pregnancy. WE have a 20 month old son, but I want more children. I just got my D&C four days ago :cry: and I'm already wondering if my doctor was being mean because I turned down birth control. She told me no sex for 4 weeks and no trying again for 3 months, but I feel like I need to call my ob/gyn. My husband leaves for Basic training in 13 days and I am extremely upset that we cannot make love before he leaves. Yet, I wonder how others only have to wait 2 weeks and can try for another baby after only 1 period. During his Christmas break, I have already made up my mind that we will try again. It's 2 months after and I should be fine, but why are the times to try and make love so different when I am recovering just fine?


----------



## Pretty Please

Consultants say 3 months to ttc as womb might not be in the best condition but he also told me if you got prego then it wouldn't be the end of the world obviously seen it happen !!!! I think if you have stopped bleeding then it's ok. I had sex 2 weeks later with condoms poo ( hopefully waiting to see why bubs died and testing in the hope of not going through another mc) hope it's a good one hehe xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I had my ERPC last week. I was not told anything specific about when it is okay to have sex just that we can try again (ttc) in a months time after first AF. I have been googling this and the advice does seem to vary a lot. as a minimum most suggest waiting until the bleeding has stopped (2 weeks) but it all depends on circumstances and history. I was interested not because I want to start thinking about ttc but just because I wanted the intimacy and closeness with my husband after such a horrible few weeks. 3 months does sound like a long time and there's no way I could wait that long to ttc, when you read so many stories about increased fertility and successes before then.


----------



## imstefy83

My husband and I had unprotected sex 3 days after I had my d&c. I wasn't bleeding and it felt right to do just being intimate with him after our loss helped me a lot. I found out at my 12 week appointment that our baby had no heartbeat and didn't grow past 8 weeks and 6 days. :'(


----------



## imstefy83

My d&c was on 8/13/12.


----------



## imstefy83

My husband and I had unprotected sex 3 days after I had my d&c. I wasn't bleeding and it felt right to do just being intimate with him after our loss helped me a lot. I found out at my 12 week appointment that our baby had no heartbeat and didn't grow past 8 weeks and 6 days. :'(


----------



## robinson380

So sorry for your loss. I think the only reason they tell you to wait to have sex is the risk of infection, but if you are not having any pain I would not worry.


----------



## FeLynn

It is always best to wait after a loss or d&c/d&e


----------

